# PTAP Medical Colleges



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

Can anyone please list the 10 medical colleges that you can apply to through ptap? I can't find the list anywhere and I need to mention them on the application form.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

idk if theres a difference between ptap and sfs but heres the list that hec has on their site for self finance for foreigners
*ISTRIBUTION OF SEATS/FEE STRUCTURE FOR ADMISSION UNDER SFS (2016)*
******​*MBBS (Admission Open)​*

*S #**Name of College/University**Number of seats available**Rate of tuition fee per annum per student**1.*
Dow Medical College, Karachi.16$18,000*2.* Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences, Jamshoro.05$10,000*3.* Chandka Medical College, Larkana.08$7,000*4.* Peoples University of Medical & Health Sciences for Women, Shaheed Benazirabad, Nawabshah.08$9,100*5.* 
Ayub Medical College, Abbottabad.08$6,000*6.* Khyber Medical College, Peshawar.07$6,000*7.* Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar.04
$6,000*8.* Saidu Medical College, Swat02$6,000*9.* Gomal Medical College, D.I. Khan02$6,000*10.* Bacha Khan Medical College03
$6,000*11.* Banu Medical College02$6,000​12.​Nowshera Medical College, Nowhsera​07$6000​​13.​Gajju Khan Medical College, Swabi​​07$6000​*Total:**79*


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

Hey thank you for the info. The ptap medical colleges are actually different than these. There are 10 of them.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

what are the PTAP colleges?


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

The medical colleges you can apply to through the Ptap application


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

can you send me the link for that application cuz honestly I couldn't find it. thanks!


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

Economic Affairs Division

Its due on the 10th.


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

mariahilside said:


> The medical colleges you can apply to through the Ptap application


What is ptap application??


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> mariahilside said:
> 
> 
> > The medical colleges you can apply to through the Ptap application


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

They include 
1)KEMC
2)AIMC
3)RMC
4PMC
5)Nisthar multan 
6)a college in Peshawar 
7)Sindh medical university 
8)Fatima Jinnah Medical College 

That?s all I can think of


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah but you cant apply to them anymore right, cuz Punjab doesn't do self finance anymore if I'm not mistaken?

- - - Updated - - -

btw what did u get wen IBCC converted your grades? and on sat 2?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Khyber medical college has 3 PTAP seats 

Ayub MC has 2 PTAP seats .


----------

